# apache installation fails httpd-2.2.11 error



## Hizzle (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I'm trying to install apache22 from /ports/www/apache22, but installation gives me the errors, the last strings are below, I didn't find any resolution in internet, FreeBSD community is my last hope.

Thanks in advance!!!



/usr/ports/www/apache22
make install clean

....
....
....

mod_authnz_ldap.c:1213: error: invalid operands to binary *
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11/modules/aaa.
*** Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11/modules/aaa.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11/modules.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.


----------



## anomie (Jan 15, 2009)

Update your ports tree and try again?


----------



## Hizzle (Jan 15, 2009)

tried, no result.


----------



## schtipoun (Jan 23, 2009)

Try to fix your dependencies


```
portsdb -F
```


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you looked http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=124651


----------

